# Cost



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi, I placed an ad on here the other day asking about a horse loan / share ect.

I'm just wondering if: In the long run am i better buying a horse?
I mean, atm i lost my job due to the credit crunch so can you have a riding horse on a budget?

I'm trying to work out the pro's and con's before landing myself in the deep end. I have had offers on sharing on £180 per month. But searching the net and other forums some say it is cheaper then this to just own one??

atm, any information is better then none!
Confused please help!

Many thanks

Princessx87


----------



## lastangel (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello 

Is this your first horse? If so, I'm going to say the obvious, far better to loan than to buy, so that you can test the water before you commit to buying a horse. So you're absolutely right to work out all the pros and cons before you land yourself in the deep end!! I wouldn't say it's cheaper to own a horse. It depends on your livery costs etc...

I hope this helps a bit!
Good luck, and if you need any help, let me know...
Cathy x


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi there, Thank you for replying!

I have never owned a horse before but i have, in the past had full loan from my last riding school.
I personally want to loan or share a horse, as it cheaper for me. But there is nothing in my area. I have asked at riding school, friends that have their own horses and even placed adverts. There's nothing going!

I have even placed ad's stating that i will pay a small amount or work for share!
Any idea's what my next move might be?


----------



## lastangel (Feb 4, 2009)

Hiya
It sounds like you're doing all the right things, and I can understand it being frustrating if there isn't anything suitable around for you at the moment. You could try the charities, I've just had a quick look at horseworld, the blue cross and mare and foal sanctuary (but mare and foal mostly have dartmoors at the moment) so you could have a look too, as I don't know what height you're looking for, or what you want to do with the horse. Otherwise it's just keep searching...have you tried 'horsemart' or the 'horse exchange' online? 

Also, I can keep an eye out for you, I deal with rescues, and a lot of those are only suitable as companions, but I do hear of rideable horses too. If you wanted to fill out our online application form, you're more than welcome. It can be found on our website (first link in my sig)
I am sure the right horse is out there for you somewhere!! Don't give up!
Cathy x


----------



## rtk (May 12, 2009)

Sharing at £180 a month sounds a better deal than owning or loaning a horse.

By the time you pay for DIY livery, hay, bedding, feed, wormers, shoeing, insurance, replacement rugs and other equipment you would easily spend this much owning your own.

For example each of mine cost the following, I have worked out the monthly cost if I normally pay every six weeks for example.

DIY livery including hay and Straw £143
Feed £10
Wormers £5
Shoeing £44
Basic rugs, tack, repairs £15
Insurance £35

That lot comes to £250 a month. Yes you could probably get some of them cheaper, but would you want to.

Plus if you dont have a lot of money at the moment, what would you do if something went wrong. For example my last vets bill for one of ours was £3,000, luckily the insurance paid, but they dont always, it depends on what the problem is.

Sharing £180 would be fixed, no extras, the owner would be responsible for emergencies.


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

thanks for the help!

Having a long hard think about things before i jump right into it lol!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

good luck, hope you find something soon.. it was suggested to me that you can loan one from a resuce centre .. anyone know if you can?


----------



## rtk (May 12, 2009)

dexter said:


> good luck, hope you find something soon.. it was suggested to me that you can loan one from a resuce centre .. anyone know if you can?


Yes you can, HAPPA, RSPCA, VHS and a few other do it.

They are often not riding horses, more companions.

But you are still responsible for all the costs, so its not any cheaper apart from the original purchase price. They also usually do quite in depth checks to make sure they get a good home.


----------

